# Stage prop material choice



## NjNick (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey guys - Im making a few stage props for my fiance's play shes having in school.

She needs some over sized flowers 2' tall or so. Im thinking stems about 4" wide and the flower 16" round or so wish a square base.

Also a few trees. 4' tall or so with a similar base. Both will have a 2x leg in the back to support from flower to base.

My inital thought was mdf. Fairly cheap, will be nice and flat and easy to paint. Any better ideas?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

No experience but it would seem to me MDF would introduce a weight issue. What about a 3/8 apple or birch ply? Not near the weight and smooth enough from seats to stage as to not detract from the overall props appearance.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd say lightweight mdf. Half the weight, still flat. Ply will curl on you, but if it's for one time, why not. MDF will break easy if you have delicate "branches" though. Maybe mdo


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stagehands aren't macho framers. Use 1/4" luan. :thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If you're just going for a flat silhouette to paint then we used to use 1/4" lauan ply with 1x3 pine blocking glued to the back for rigidity. A 3/4 ply base attached to the bottom will provide a spot for a sand bag to hold it down.

Any reason you aren't trying to do this 3D? Fabric spray glued to wire mesh and screen could get you there just as fast as the painting and they'd be adjustable.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive built many props and sets for plays and such in nyc.

Always 1x frame material

1/4 luhan...

2x and ply for heavy duty stuff

The lighter the better..

Everything gets painted with a fire resistant paint...


----------



## NjNick (Jan 14, 2009)

Well my initial thought was to stay away from plywood because its going to be too wavy. Lightweight mdf is a good alternative though because my fiance does need to be able to move them.

If the play turns out good she wants to make it a yearly thing so i would like for them to last some what.

I didnt think of luhan. Obviously these flowers are square so what would you suggest for the 1x frame? Just some strapping on the back of the flower(shape)?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

MDO like Kent suggested. Less likely to chip than MDF. You can usually get it 3/8". Flat and durable. They use it for outdoor signs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In a School probably should be fire rated/ proof/ resistant materials...:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

griz said:


> In a School probably should be fire rated/ proof/ resistant materials...:thumbsup:





Rich D. said:


> Everything gets painted with a fire resistant paint...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what about that heavy corrugated plastic sign board


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Cardboard and/or posterboard as template.... styrofoam, then paint... hot-glue back to wood angles that have handle cut-outs and cross braces... paint them the same color as stem...

Using styrofoam, you can also sculp fairly easily giving it a more realistic 3-D look with contoured and rounded edges. Rasps are very helpful... :thumbsup:

Rigid Cardboard and styrofoam make it light, cheap more flexible for design, and easy to cut/form... let us know how it goes...


----------

